# Just got a very young puppy



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I am new to this forum and I got a 5 week old GSD today. I know that is very young. I drove 3 hours to see a home breeder but the parents weren't the parents in the picture. So I found someone else in the area (PERRIS,CA) who just had puppies and they were the best looking parents I have ever seen. They told me it was okay to take him so I did they had 6 puppies in the litter. 3 female 3 male.They said they already started feeding them food. I started giving him puppy milk mixed with formula. I wondering if you guys have any suggestions on how I should care for this little guy? What should I feed him? How many times a day should i feed him? Can he drink water? Can he be around other dogs? Should he sleep in bed with me? Around how many times a day does a puppy this young poop and pee? Do you guys have any vet recommendations in West Los Angeles or Marina del rey area? Do you think he will live if i got him this young? 
If you have any suggestions please let me know!!

Thank you


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm curious as to why you didn't just reserve that pup and go back when it's 8 weeks old to pick him up? 5 weeks is SUPER young!! No responsible breeder would ever allow a puppy go then. Actually in Ohio, you can't sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks. Not sure how it is there though.

I wouldn't let him sleep in your bed, especially if you are a heavy sleeper as you could roll over on it and kill it (happened to my sister and a kitten before)


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I can't answer your questions but I would like to add that it is illegal to sell pups before 8 weeks in PA as well.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Well unfortunately what's done is done, so my best advice is to read through the forums on training a puppy. I would pay close attention to the topics of crate training, bite inhibition, and potty training. Because your pup has missed out on important socialization time with his litter mates, you need to work extra hard on socializing him.

Make sure to find yourself a vet and go get your pup checked out for a puppy wellness exam.

Buy a crate, put it in your bedroom, and crate train! Even if you eventually let the pup sleep outside the crate, crate train and get him used to a crate so that he has a safe place to go when you can't watch and provide supervision.

I'm not sure if you plan to feed kibble or raw, but find yourself a good quality food. There's a great website called www.doggoodadvisor.com that does reviews of dog foods and rates them on a 5 star system. Whatever food you choose will have a feeding guide based on body weight, and you can decide how you want to split up that amount over the day. I generally feed breakfast, lunch, and dinner, though you can figure out what will work for your schedule.

Bring your puppy outside every 45 minutes to go potty, and be patient with him. It will take him a while to figure out where he's supposed to go. Look at his body language to try and determine signs of needing to go out. When he does go potty outside, praise and reward him. He will have accidents in the house, don't yell at him or rub his nose in it, just a quick "ah ah" and run him outside, when he finishes outside, praise and reward.

And a heads up, GSD's are a mouthy breed. Often lovingly called land sharks, they will nip and bite like crazy! Some days it will make you want to cry... Just remember, it will pass, and there is tooooons of great advice in the teaching bite inhibition thread.

The next time you're looking at bringing home a puppy, I know there is a thread here on how to choose a responsible breeder, and I would definitely encourage reading that. Good breeding stacks the odds in your favour in terms of getting a healthy dog with sound temperament. 

Most of all, have fun with your pup, and welcome! This is a great place to learn!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Hey just wanted to add that I am sorry if I seemed like I was judging you with my first post to this thread. I didn't mean to do that. I do have a problem with the breeder but that is not a reflection on you. Good luck with your pup. Enjoy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It is illegal to sell puppies before 8 weeks in California: Age to Sell Puppy Table

But anyway, yes he needs to drink water. If he's weaned he should be eating a good quality food, many people use a large breed puppy kibble. I would feed him 3 times a day for a couple of months, and then you can switch to twice a day. Puppies pee many times a day, and usually poop shortly before or after each meal. 

Has he had any of his puppy shots yet? I would keep him away from other dogs for now, and any place other dogs have been. I would also take him to your vet, but make sure that you carry him, do not let him walk on the floor, and don't put him on the table unless you know it's been cleaned. 

Whether you have him sleep with you or in a crate near your bed is up to you.


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rangers_mom said:


> Hey just wanted to add that I am sorry if I seemed like I was judging you with my first post to this thread. I didn't mean to do that. I do have a problem with the breeder but that is not a reflection on you. Good luck with your pup. Enjoy!



No problem!


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It is illegal to sell puppies before 8 weeks in California: Age to Sell Puppy Table
> 
> But anyway, yes he needs to drink water. If he's weaned he should be eating a good quality food, many people use a large breed puppy kibble. I would feed him 3 times a day for a couple of months, and then you can switch to twice a day. Puppies pee many times a day, and usually poop shortly before or after each meal.
> 
> ...





Chantald said:


> Well unfortunately what's done is done, so my best advice is to read through the forums on training a puppy. I would pay close attention to the topics of crate training, bite inhibition, and potty training. Because your pup has missed out on important socialization time with his litter mates, you need to work extra hard on socializing him.
> 
> Make sure to find yourself a vet and go get your pup checked out for a puppy wellness exam.
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Thanks for the advice! I greatly appreciate it. I just bought a crate and will start crate training him and do more research on good ways to do it. I took him to the vet today and they said he is a healthy pup and I should come back in two weeks for his first set of shots. 

When should I start giving him treats? Do you guys know a good joint medication or joint treats to keep his hips strong? When should I start giving him those? 

Do you guys recommend puppy insurance? Which company do you guys like best?


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnshayan9 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I greatly appreciate it. I just bought a crate and will start crate training him and do more research on good ways to do it. I took him to the vet today and they said he is a healthy pup and I should come back in two weeks for his first set of shots.
> 
> ...


I just realized I wrote that link down wrong. It's www.dogfoodadvisor.com

You can give treats any time. It's a great way to start rewarding behaviours you like, and will help in potty training and things like teaching him the basics (sit, lay down, etc...) food is an excellent motivator!

I don't know anything about insurance to be honest, something I've been thinking about but haven't done yet. I'm sure others may chime in with some ideas on that!

There are also some people who are much better sources of information on supplements than me so maybe take a look through other supplement related threads? 

We also love to see pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It is illegal to sell puppies before 8 weeks in California: Age to Sell Puppy Table
> 
> But anyway, yes he needs to drink water. If he's weaned he should be eating a good quality food, many people use a large breed puppy kibble. I would feed him 3 times a day for a couple of months, and then you can switch to twice a day. Puppies pee many times a day, and usually poop shortly before or after each meal.
> 
> ...





Chantald said:


> Well unfortunately what's done is done, so my best advice is to read through the forums on training a puppy. I would pay close attention to the topics of crate training, bite inhibition, and potty training. Because your pup has missed out on important socialization time with his litter mates, you need to work extra hard on socializing him.
> 
> Make sure to find yourself a vet and go get your pup checked out for a puppy wellness exam.
> 
> ...





Chantald said:


> I just realized I wrote that link down wrong. It's Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> You can give treats any time. It's a great way to start rewarding behaviours you like, and will help in potty training and things like teaching him the basics (sit, lay down, etc...) food is an excellent motivator!
> 
> ...


Awesome Thanks. As far as food I got him Blue Wilderness (High Protein Grain Free) Natural Evolutionary diet for puppies. 

I attached some pictures of the pup and his parents. Do you think he is going to look more like the mom or dad???


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It is illegal to sell puppies before 8 weeks in California: Age to Sell Puppy Table
> 
> But anyway, yes he needs to drink water. If he's weaned he should be eating a good quality food, many people use a large breed puppy kibble. I would feed him 3 times a day for a couple of months, and then you can switch to twice a day. Puppies pee many times a day, and usually poop shortly before or after each meal.
> 
> ...





Chantald said:


> Well unfortunately what's done is done, so my best advice is to read through the forums on training a puppy. I would pay close attention to the topics of crate training, bite inhibition, and potty training. Because your pup has missed out on important socialization time with his litter mates, you need to work extra hard on socializing him.
> 
> Make sure to find yourself a vet and go get your pup checked out for a puppy wellness exam.
> 
> ...





Chantald said:


> I just realized I wrote that link down wrong. It's Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> You can give treats any time. It's a great way to start rewarding behaviours you like, and will help in potty training and things like teaching him the basics (sit, lay down, etc...) food is an excellent motivator!
> 
> ...


Awesome Thanks. As far as food I got him Blue Wilderness (High Protein Grain Free) Natural Evolutionary diet for puppies. 

I attached some pictures of the pup and his parents. Do you think he is going to look more like the mom or dad???


----------

